# Great! a new fast ride around San Francisco!



## hummina shadeeba

I go out every other day hammering around passing everyone everywhere. Beat me around Paradise and back and I'll give you a power bar. Will someone please teach me a lesson in humility. I'm getting bored. Damn I'm starting to sound like an a**hole.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

I dont think this post really makes people want to ride with you.


----------



## Oxtox

starting....?


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*wed*

that's tomorrow.
any time before 11.


----------



## redmr2_man

the faster guys are probably leaving the flat paradise loop for the new kids and hittin the hills like men!

or so I'm told..


----------



## 32and3cross

Here is a list of "rides" that look to involve what your after "passing, winning etc". Events | Northern California Nevada Cycling Association


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*racing*

too far away. too dangerous. too expensive. too early in the morn.
I can get my glory here at home.

I'm open to mountains as well. Anyone want to get fast chasing each other on anything? If I ride alone I find I revert back to a easier pace.


----------



## redmr2_man

hummina shadeeba said:


> I can get my glory here at home.


doesn't sound like you can, or you wouldn't have posted this thread


----------



## 32and3cross

hummina shadeeba said:


> too far away. too dangerous. too expensive. too early in the morn.
> I can get my glory here at home.
> 
> I'm open to mountains as well. Anyone want to get fast chasing each other on anything? If I ride alone I find I revert back to a easier pace.



I also love the idea the racing is to dangerous but fake racing on open roads is safer. 

People who fake race are just scared to do the real thing. Unless you have a number pinned on there is no glory.


----------



## BDB

Post your numbers for the Paradise TT


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*should. will.*

that's a good idea. I'll do that in the coming weeks. But I'm sure I'd go faster if there was someone to chase. Or even better would be a two-man tt


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*I disagree*

riding with just a couple people on roads that are pretty much empty of cars anyway vs 100 knuckleheads who drove hours to sprint for peanuts? I see a lot more crashes at races -It's par for the course it seems.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*youre right*

but I'm trying to work it out so I can. I plan to race maybe 2 or 3 races this year. Ones that seem safest and close to home


----------



## redmr2_man

get on strava.

see how you do.

if you're not kom, you're slow.

work on that.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*strava seems pretty cool but...*

you have to buy a thing. I don't have the money. What happened to old fashioned riding around with other people. Rondeurs or whatever they were called. Not super serious racing but for local fun without the bull ego boost of winning the 4s


----------



## redmr2_man

strava is free and makes a free app.

If you don't have a smartphone, then damn, seriously you don't have a smartphone?

For someone so ready to throw down some fast times, you sure seem full of every excuse in the book. No offense.


----------



## TomH

Sounds like a pretty fun/casual invite for fast riding.. norcal really that uptight? 

Id volunteer, but im *slow* :lol:


----------



## 32and3cross

hummina shadeeba said:


> Not super serious racing but for local fun without the bull ego boost of winning the 4s


Really? what a load, you are trying to say that people who show up to race others in their same catagory with all that encompasses that results is a "bull ego boost" but you riding around "passing everyone" (lets ignore the fact that many of em have no idea that you think your winning) is "glory".

Talk about deluded.


----------



## BDB

How did you do on Reverse Paradise when Contador rode it. I'm going to assume you were off the front? With Alberto chasing you down?


----------



## 55x11

hummina shadeeba said:


> you have to buy a thing. I don't have the money. What happened to old fashioned riding around with other people. Rondeurs or whatever they were called. Not super serious racing but for local fun without the bull ego boost of winning the 4s


strava is free. get on it.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*x*

Wait..I might be misrepresenting myself. Of course racing in formal races is a true competitive event and I respect it in that regard. It's the fact that people drive hours, to pay money, and maybe crash, to win the fours or something that's lame considering what we have next door if only we could organize. Instead everyone is going solo around the place and saving themselves up for...the big dangerous something somewhere far away. Are points and moving up the ranks really all that? The tragedy is if some one, or people, want to actually get fast for a couple of those races, as I do, training with someone such as myself would get things done. 
I don't have a smart phone. But now that I know what they can do it seems it might be a good idea. But then I doubt I will - riding with real people is more fun and motivating and I hate computers. I'll borrow my x-girlfriends and see how it goes. I looked it up before and was gung-ho but the times I saw included traffic stops and the like. I'll check it again.

I'm not saying I'm the fastest by a long stretch but..in the interest of provoking a response, I don't think any of you will drop me. I'm competitive in a good way. I'm motivated more from when I lose than win. But, as I said, I'm not motivated for the formal stuff so much so for all the reasons I mentioned. I'll be at the Mt. Tam race this year, rain willing. And by that I mean I hope there's a lot of rain so they don't cancel it as a fire hazard again. 

If anyone wants to just get out there, fast or slow, hit me up. I'm newly into riding around at a more casual pace instead of my lame attempt at fastest performance which wasn't happening alone anyway.


----------



## Ventruck

redmr2_man said:


> If you don't have a smartphone, then damn, seriously you don't have a smartphone?
> .


Not sure what you're getting at. I don't have a smartphone myself...

Faster than him or not, I wouldn't want to ride with the OP. Every fast rider/racer I've met never comes up spewing that talk.


----------



## huckleberry

It is February - many folks are riding slow on purpose...


----------



## Rhymenocerus

huckleberry said:


> It is February - many folks are riding slow on purpose...


lol seriously, ever heard of base miles. I havent gotten past zone 3 all year for a reason.

And the fast guys dont need to prod people into riding with them with statements like "You cant drop me" they go out and train hard, weather by themselves or in a group. Usually the fastest guys are the ones you dont expect.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

Base miles..training regime..periodization.. zones 1 2 3 or whatever, obviously not what I'm about. You can call it the Merckx training program if you like. I'm looking for people who would maybe do something like the roastery ride but feel it's dangerous, too early, and boring out to Fairfax. 
If my challenge gets you more into talking about what the fast people do instead of taking me up on it... maybe when your coach/schedule program lets you come out to play you'll hit me up.


----------



## trustbran

Sorry to hear it's lonely out there for you and it sounds like no one wants to join you or is ever gonna join you. Maybe it's time you actually go find the fast rides around you like the Spectrum ride or the House of Pain ride. Good luck!


----------



## ericm979

There's also the polo fields ride. Any groups riding around the polo fields in GG Park? [Archive] - Bike Forums


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*getting a smart phone*

the polo fields are too slow for me. Yup. Yea. No. I have class and would have been otherwise. But soon wont. 
I'm excited to use strava but for how amazing the technology is I think I'm still more apt to meet the polo fields people. I need real bunnies to chase. There are big fish there and I am big game hunter. And now it seems I have enough hard rides. I'm going to have to start riding around in a constant zone 1 trying to heal. Zone 1 requires no hands and constant chewing. 






Please wipe from front to back ladies.


----------



## redmr2_man

look at you, all grown up and playin with the big dogs now.

I'm so proud.

but seriously, you'll have fun with strava. Congrats on joining the 21st century


----------



## karungguni

*Looking for group rides*

Not sure this exactly the thread I want to be part of but not allowed to make new threads. Looking for group road rides. Miss my cycling club from Singapore and you seem to have to commit to race to join any of the ones here except Mission. Tried Roasters last saturday but there were only 6 people and did not exactly give off an inclusive feel. Anyways got drop after trashing my rim in a pothole, some guy tried to insert himself in the ride. 

Looking to ride hard and push myself but not really to race. If anybody knows of any groups let me know.


----------



## llbr22

karungguni said:


> Not sure this exactly the thread I want to be part of but not allowed to make new threads. Looking for group road rides. Miss my cycling club from Singapore and you seem to have to commit to race to join any of the ones here except Mission. Tried Roasters last saturday but there were only 6 people and did not exactly give off an inclusive feel. Anyways got drop after trashing my rim in a pothole, some guy tried to insert himself in the ride.
> 
> Looking to ride hard and push myself but not really to race. If anybody knows of any groups let me know.


Come to Oakland: 
Port of Oakland (POO)
When: 6:30pm, Tuesdays year-round
Where: Maritime, Middle Harbor, and 7th in the Port of Oakland, ~2.5mi loop. (link to the route)
What:~1.5hr very fast training criterium


----------



## hummina shadeeba

the ride is mostly much larger. It was a race weekend. I think it was grasshopper or something.


----------



## suasponte2/75

Put on your big girl pants and come out to join the House of Pain ride in Danville. If you can drop the local and ironman pros that often show up on these rides.....it's time to rethink your profession. They also have three levels too if HOP is too much with HOP Med and HOP Lite. Leave Peet's coffee at 8:45AM, 9:00AM and 9:15AM on Saturday (Lite, Med, Reg in that order).


----------



## karungguni

Hey, more just looking for regular rides and riders heading out of the city.It really seems the east bay and peninsula have some great rides and riding groups. hope to find the same in the city


----------



## hummina shadeeba

used to do the hop ride when I lived there years ago and miss it but riding bart for an hour to ride my bike there when I live 10 minutes from the great roads here is backwards. That ride was more consistently fast than the roastery ride which has it's fast moments but then settles in for an easier pace.


----------



## Local Hero

Is the South Bay too far for you?


----------



## Local Hero

hummina shadeeba said:


> the polo fields are too slow for me. Yup. Yea. No. I have class and would have been otherwise. But soon wont.
> I'm excited to use strava but for how amazing the technology is I think I'm still more apt to meet the polo fields people. I need real bunnies to chase. There are big fish there and I am big game hunter. And now it seems I have enough hard rides. I'm going to have to start riding around in a constant zone 1 trying to heal. Zone 1 requires no hands and constant chewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please wipe from front to back ladies.


You can look forward to this: Polo Field Smack Down


----------



## hummina shadeeba

i dont know i never go there. it's thursday and there's no bunnies to chase. three o'clock and wanted to chase something in the eve. If it's somewhat accessible by bike - under an hour, please tell me more.
thanks


----------



## mikeyp123

This thread has life. Woot! Do share some bunny chasing stories.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

mikeyp123 said:


> This thread has life. Woot! Do share some bunny chasing stories.


Once I was so deep in the pain cave that I started hallucinating pink bunnies to chase.


----------



## MCubed

Hahahahaha!


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*Two man anyone?*



BDB said:


> Post your numbers for the Paradise TT


I never record paradise- it seems too wind dependant. I ride it a lot though and used to live right off it. I always had a soft spot for Marion dr going up the start of tam out of mill valley. Its the only thing i do on strava it seems.. Now that thw presidio sprint is no longer there Its sheltered from the wind and steep. I got third but that was about 2 smoke-free months ago. Just gave it another go today and felt like crap and it showed w 20 seconds added
I'd like to two man trial paradise if someone's up for it


----------



## Lije Baley

Can it be a ZOMBIE thread if it never truly died? 

What a load of CRAP from the OP. "lookie, lookie at me, lookie lookie at me!"


----------



## hummina shadeeba

Hu? Someone asked my to post my times.


----------



## Ventruck

hummina shadeeba said:


> Hu? Someone asked my to post my times.


That post was literally 7 months old.


----------



## champamoore

Talk is cheap, Mr Bunny Rabbit Chaser. If you _posted your Strava profile_, you might be able to make some actual *riding *contacts who would know that you are not some 4sshat who just talks the "big game hunter" talk rather than walking the walk. 

Although you are probably just a troll, laughing at all these good folks taking your bait. Either way, put up, or shut up. Please. Ok, thanks, bye.


----------



## centurionomega

nah, one day I rode with hummina shadeeba on Paradise loop. Usually I average about 16mph on a ride.

That day, we did 18+ mph. I was so cooked I had to slow pedal home with my bunny tail.

Nice guy though...


----------



## hummina shadeeba

But no one is taking the real bait im putting out. I want be actually riding instead of playing on here. To rephrase your catch phrase -how bout show up or shut up, instead? Don't know how to post the strava things and sick of the flak I'm getting. Just looking for fast people to hammer not a pissing contest. Peace


----------



## dmaciel

Guys a tool at best! 

Get onto Strava and lets see what you're worth, tool!


----------



## hummina shadeeba

I already did get on -3rd up the beginning of tam. Marion dr. As i wrote. 

Im far from the fastest, but looking to find others who are of similar ability and motivated by riding with others. 

I thought a bit of competitive boasting might motivate people to come out. It's all for fun I take it lightly. Try to


----------



## The Human G-Nome

This is a pretty trolltastic thread. Is it that hard to just ask someone you've ridden with to meet with you for Paradise? You've apparently done the Roastery Ride, Polo Fields, Park Sprints, I assume? Plenty of people will take you up on your offer... maybe. Or maybe you don't even ride bicycles for all anyone knows. The troll is strong in this young Jedi.


----------



## mikeyp123

Bump. More from the troll please!


----------



## hummina shadeeba

Double


----------



## hummina shadeeba

I thought writing to the masses on here would be more appropriate than asking lots strangers while riding.
I dont see how my asking is interpreted as trolling for more than people to ride with. 

I'm surprised - I'd have thought using this forum to meet other local cyclists would be a good idea. Maybe I should've been more conservative and formal in my first post. A bit of joking round and a bit of competitive attitude and people's shammy cream goes sour


----------



## eniveld

Have you registered at the web sites strava or mapmyride (or similar), and then challenged someone to the loop? I suspect you will find a lot of takers. You will find everyone's time online. Got the guts to post your time on either of these sites and then post back a link to your time here as a reply to your posting?


----------



## dmaciel

hummina shadeeba said:


> I thought writing to the masses on here would be more appropriate than asking lots strangers while riding.
> I dont see how my asking is interpreted as trolling for more than people to ride with.
> 
> I'm surprised - I'd have thought using this forum to meet other local cyclists would be a good idea. Maybe I should've been more conservative and formal in my first post. A bit of joking round and a bit of competitive attitude and people's shammy cream goes sour


It was 100% of your original post! Maybe in passing it was just a joke but it sure didn't come off that way. 

If you are looking to see how you fare against other riders, enter a race or sign onto Strava. 

You're attitude of greatness will be changed pretty quick It sure put mine in perspective


----------



## hummina shadeeba

I've used strava on backwards paradise once and averaged 22.6, but im not looking to compete with people, trying to find people to ride with to motivate each other. Did 8 pretty hard laps of the headlands last night. planning on doing San Bruno hill climb January first and it's hard to bring myself towards a race pace going solo. 
Any of the many who seem to be reading this got the energy to do 8 hard laps next tuesday or Thursday evening? Other than the good fellow centurionomega who came out there's nada.


----------



## The Human G-Nome

hummina shadeeba said:


> I've used strava on backwards paradise once and averaged 22.6, but im not looking to compete with people, trying to find people to ride with to motivate each other. Did 8 pretty hard laps of the headlands last night. planning on doing San Bruno hill climb January first and it's hard to bring myself towards a race pace going solo.
> Any of the many who seem to be reading this got the energy to do 8 hard laps next tuesday or Thursday evening? Other than the good fellow centurionomega who came out there's nada.


I would say that most people, even in NorCal, still aren't going that hard at the beginning of December so maybe you'll get more bites come January. When you say evening, are you doing 8 laps of the headlands at night? That's dedication, I'll say that for you. And when you say "laps", are you descending that uber steep part along the coast as part of your laps...at night? <gulp>


----------



## hummina shadeeba

I was just backtracking down to the intersection. I started at about 430. It was dark at the end but its barren and feels really safe. A great spot for laps in the dark. I'm getting a decent light tomorrow but other than road debris on the downhill I feel blinky lights are adequate. And then I turn the front one off on the way up for the view. There's no one up there. Come out January then.


----------



## Local Hero

Are you doing the hillclimb on 1/1? 

I'm far from fit but I might show up.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

Unique in so many ways- exclusive, short, steep, first, finally open, and discounted. 

https://www.usacycling.org/register/2013-105

Maybe if I show them my strava glory they'll let me in the 3s?
Or they'll tell me to stick it in my shammy. 

You have roughly 320 hours subtracting sleep to prepare. 
prepare properly- Johan bruyneel


----------



## The Human G-Nome

I find it interesting that the 55+ appears to be the most full category, depending on how large the field allowances are.


----------



## Ventruck

hummina shadeeba said:


> https://www.usacycling.org/register/2013-105
> 
> Maybe if I show them my strava glory they'll let me in the 3s?
> l


eh, how fast are you getting up there?


----------



## Local Hero

Race the 5s. I have a Cat 5 buddy who will blow your doors off (if he doesn't race masters)


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*thats what I wana hear*

but Im a four. I dont think theyd let me sign up as a five even. 

I hope the race is super hard, it's very close, and we all have great times, and mines the shortest. But then again, I wont be going for a short time and will just be trying to beat the guy beside me. maybe it''ll be you.


----------



## Local Hero

I hope we race soon but I'm not a 5 or a 4


----------



## hummina shadeeba

After further paying attention I see the 35+ 4/5s go off at the same time as the 35+ 123s. And after some snooping I read your a local official. Unless your pretty precocious and not of age I figure we might be able to race after all. 
Would u like to be my arch nemesis?


----------



## hummina shadeeba

I just meant glory in general, strava is nontransferable and attempting to get them looking at my phone while i try to find marion drive for a race official will get me a look up and down and a double question about If Im serious. As far as my times going up that mountain. I dare not lay claim to any glory in light of my past horn tooting with others eyes looking for trolls. I've never done it. I hear there is a city between it and gg park, where I live. Ive never ridden down there. I always go north, ofcourse. Im going to go down soon, to study it, and find its weakness, and I will know the moment to strike. You will find me behind u, screaming to get out of the way. I will be on your left, following the golden line to its booty. Please stay to the right ladies
and do us all the curtsy of polishing up your popiteal space. I will be be bringing some extra razors and handing them out to those who maybe don't have mirrors or are far sighted. If I wanted to ride with gorillas I'd go to the zoo.


----------



## Fogdweller

hummina shadeeba said:


> I've used strava on backwards paradise once and averaged 22.6, but im not looking to compete with people, trying to find people to ride with to motivate each other./QUOTE]
> OK, I've followed this thread over the months out of humor but must finally chime in. I've ridden the Paradise Loop several hundred times over the past 30 years with some pretty fast company and I will tell you that 22.6 mph average is not possible on this road. I look forward to your post telling me I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

There's lots of people who ride it faster than that- look on strava. I've seen u out there! Not on paradise but around. I wish I could remember any details. 
I wasn't talking bout the loop but the backward route on strava. There's probably people doing the loop over camino that fast anyway


----------



## Ventruck

so that hillclimb...


----------



## The Human G-Nome

Ventruck said:


> so that hillclimb...


Yes, looking forward to see how badly the OP crushed Chris Phipps in the hillclimb.


----------



## Ventruck

The Human G-Nome said:


> Yes, looking forward to see how badly the OP crushed Chris Phipps in the hillclimb.


Was that him up front*? League of his own. Jesus I can't even imagine how fast Nate English looked the year before. 

Maybe the wind was really bad at the Cow Palace intersection, but was surprised to see a lot of people in their largest cogs, not so much spinning even. Didn't join because the area is so local (literally see it out my window right now) and knew I wasn't in best form this month. Likely wouldn't have been able to pip under my best ~17min today, but probably would've had a better run than expected against the Cat 5 pack. I only did a few runs up Radio to have somewhat of a ride while I waited for the race, crossed paths with the race winner who was warming up there.

*not him. Took 3rd. Not sure who I was watching, but that race for 2nd looked like it was about to exchange hands. 2nd place guy at the top of the major turn sounded didn't sound as good as the guy behind him.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

My time of 17:43 crushes no one. I'm disappointed and while times don't lie I know I can do better. Im going back soon to redeem myself on strava. Im going to blame my over eight hours of doing tam in the two days before and bad scary dreams that night. I must rationalize my defeat. I will be back, and on strava, and bragging of new the minor conquest, so block me if you can't take it. How'd you all do?


----------



## The Human G-Nome

hummina shadeeba said:


> My time of 17:43 crushes no one. I'm disappointed and while times don't lie I know I can do better. Im going back soon to redeem myself on strava. Im going to blame my over eight hours of doing tam in the two days before and bad scary dreams that night. I must rationalize my defeat. I will be back, and on strava, and bragging of new the minor conquest, so block me if you can't take it. How'd you all do?



I think we both know that 17:43 is a damn good time, especially for someone who hasn't done a lot of organized racing. If you are so overtly disappointed in that time, what does it say about the vast majority of people who finished behind you? 5th place out of 25 ain't bad at all.


----------



## Local Hero

Is that you in the 35+? 

17:43 isn't terrible. But I should point out that my 50 year old Cat5 teammate did beat you by 5 seconds. And he's 50 years old...

and Cat5

and 50 


Fifty years old


----------



## Local Hero

and I didn't race. It's easy for me to smack talk when I wasn't out there. 

I sandbagged the 3/4s to win the district cx championship.


___________________________

EDIT: Total Brain Fart

The CX race was on Sunday (12/30). I ran a 5K on 1/1.


----------



## centurionomega

hummina shadeeba said:


> How'd you all do?


 I got 20th and I am a Cat ∞ according to USA Cycling.

I beat 3 Cat4 guys so, best of luck next year.


----------



## Ventruck

yeah, considering he even topped a lot of younger Cat 4's, and some Master 2's. Of course, nothing wrong with being annoyed over showing up probably at not his best. Of course you want that perfect run on record. It was a reason why I didn't join in the end, knowing how my December was going.

tbqh I had my doubts but that was a good run. gj


----------



## Rhymenocerus

So much smack talking and no results to back it up.


----------



## Local Hero

Rhymenocerus said:


> So much smack talking and no results to back it up.


Bike racing is hard, especially against other people.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

After my monster build up to the hill climb I've decided to try riding slowly for once in my life as apposed to my normal constant hammering. But once a week I must hammer- if u make it up here local hero or anyone else you're invited to win that powerbar if you drop me on the paradise n back loop. It's chocolate, which is the best flavor, but it's going to expire soon. Act now!
Congrats on your 3/4 cross sandbag win local hero, but you still haven't beaten me yet.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*win my bar*

Myself and my amiga are making our own bars so the ante has been upped. The ingredients are still to be determined, so you get what you get and you dont get upset. Rhymenocerus you only are eligible for half a bar. I'm sorry.


----------



## Local Hero

hummina shadeeba said:


> After my monster build up to the hill climb I've decided to try riding slowly for once in my life as apposed to my normal constant hammering. But once a week I must hammer- if u make it up here local hero or anyone else you're invited to win that powerbar if you drop me on the paradise n back loop. It's chocolate, which is the best flavor, but it's going to expire soon. Act now!
> Congrats on your 3/4 cross sandbag win local hero, but you still haven't beaten me yet.


All right, I'll be your arch nemesis. Be warned: I'm mean and I fight dirty. 

Not to make excuses *but* this is the off season and I'm not going hard yet. My first race is going to be on groundhog's day. And I'm way way down in Monterey so it could be a while until I get my happy ass up there. 

In the mean time, get your bunny tail out of the cat4s. The squirrely bird criterium training series will get you used to close quarter combat and give you some easy upgrade points: http://www.ncnca.org/sites/default/files/12/13/2012 - 6:39pm/142 Early Bird Training Races OKED.pdf


----------



## Rhymenocerus

Local Hero said:


> Bike racing is hard, especially against other people.


It sure is, but a big head can lead to being your own worst enemy.


----------



## Local Hero

Rhymenocerus said:


> It sure is, but a big head can lead to being your own worst enemy.


That's true. But I'm here to win a powerbar, not get bogged down with the details. 

I had never heard of paradise loop until this thread. I just checked out the strava. Looks good. But... so. far. away. 

I'll ride with anyone, anywhere in Monterey (Fremont Peak?!). I plan on racing most CCCX races this season, Sea Otter Classic, and some other awesome races like Cats Hill. Maybe try to win CalCup. I could also be talked into riding

Mt. Hamilton 
Mt. Diablo
HELLYER VELODROME


----------



## Local Hero

From the other thread: Superbowl Sunday Mt. Hamilton Ride - 

Meeting time is 8:30 on Sunday, Feb 3.
Meeting Place is Penitencia Creek Park lot on Berryessa Road.
berryessa road and adams san jose - Google Maps
Ride is up Mt. Hamilton and back down, Distance is 50 miles and elevation is 5000 feet. Riding is from 9am to 1pm. The game starts at 3:30. Advanced option: Race up for KOM


----------



## hummina shadeeba

Local Hero said:


> From the other thread: Superbowl Sunday Mt. Hamilton Ride -
> 
> Meeting time is 8:30 on Sunday, Feb 3.
> Meeting Place is Penitencia Creek Park lot on Berryessa Road.
> berryessa road and adams san jose - Google Maps
> Ride is up Mt. Hamilton and back down, Distance is 50 miles and elevation is 5000 feet. Riding is from 9am to 1pm. The game starts at 3:30. Advanced option: Race up for KOM


I'm thinking about it. Thanks for finding me a place to blow tons of non-racing cyclists out of the water. They'll find out about it at the top and none of them are getting bars. It's not as close as paradise dr. I think I'd rather have the possibility of losing happen on something shorter as the longer distance and extended time could allow me to overly stew on a possible loss and maybe put a funk in my future competitive cycling goals. Gotta keep positive. If u don't go though let me know!


----------



## Local Hero

Well I plan on being there. I'll bring a few of my teammates (including the 50 year old who beat you a while back!).

Many of us are also racing CCCX #1 in monterey on Feb 2nd.


----------

